# WEC 34: FABER vs. PULVER Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*WEC 34: FABER vs. PULVER*
Date: 6/1/2008
Event Type: VERSUS Live Event
Location: Arco Arena (Sacramento, California)​

----------


Fight Card:


[20-1-0] *Urijah Faber* vs. *Jens Pulver* [22-8-1] - *WEC Featherweight Championship*

[29-9-1] *Jeff Curran* vs. *Mike Brown* [16-4-0]

[32-1-0] *Miguel Torres* vs. *Yoshiro Maeda* [23-4-2]

[15-4-0] *Rob McCullough* vs. *Kenneth Alexander* [5-2-0]

[11-2-0] *Chase Beebe* vs. *Will Ribeiro* [8-1-0]

[16-2-0] *Rich Crunkilton* vs. *Donald Cerrone* [7-0-0]

[9-1-0] *Jose Aldo* vs. *Alexandre Franca Nogueira* [13-4-2]

[3-0-0] *Mark Munoz* vs. *Chuck Grigsby* [13-3-0]

[11-5-0] *Tim McKenzie* vs. *Eric Schambari* [7-1-0]

[9-4-0] *Charlie Valencia* vs. *Dominick Cruz* [10-1-0]

[7-4-0] *Alex Serdyukov* vs. *Luis Sapo* [6-1-0]


----------


Former UFC Lightweight Champion, Jens "Lil' Evil" Pulver returns to 145 pounds, a weight at which he has never been beaten, as he looks to defend his legacy against the #1-Ranked Featherweight in the World – WEC Champion "The California Kid," Urijah Faber. A win for Pulver secures his spot in MMA history. A win for Faber takes him one step closer to becoming the greatest featherweight fighter ever. Plus, two Mexican warriors face off as Miguel Angel Torres defends his bantamweight title against Manny Tapia.

WEC: FABER vs. PULVER – Sunday, June 1st, live on VERSUS from the Arco Arena in Sacramento, CA.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

I hope Pulver knocks him out. I'd like to see him have another nice run as champ before he's done.


----------



## El Santolly (Apr 5, 2008)

Deep down I know Faber's gonna win and is the better fighter right now, but still I'll be pulling for Pulver in this one and would love to see him win it (much like the guy above).

Eitherway, should be a decent fight and the card looks good overall.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

*IF* Pulver works his ground like he did for Cub he _might_ give Faber some trouble and he is a hell of a striker with a nasty left.

EDIT: I am gonna love watching Torres fight again the guy is a freaking beast at 135.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Man, how does the WEC keep putting on crazy cards like this? It's insane how good their shows always are.

War Lil' Evil!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Man, how does the WEC keep putting on crazy cards like this? It's insane how good their shows always are.
> 
> War Lil' Evil!


Yeah this card is sick. I'm rooting for Jens too, but I think I'm using a little too much wishful thinking, sadly. 

On a side note, is Miguel Torres the most overlooked fighter when it comes to thinking P4P guys? I mean, 32-1 should warrant some conversation. Sure, his record has been padded quite a bit, but if he can hold the WEC strap for awhile, I think he oughta crack some people's Top 10's if not 5's, P4P.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Torres is a freakin' stud. Seriously, the guy is a stud. Dude will hold that belt for a long while.

Hell, he may just get bored with 135 and move up a weight class. I think he'd give any 145'er a tough fight.

Tapia's a guy who I really, really like, he's shown solid stand-up and solid ground skills. I just don't think he'll be able to beat Miguel.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

What a crazy card. The breakout star of the night will be Donald Cerrone when he either KO's or submits Rich Crunkilton.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I seriously hope that Cowboy doesn't beat Crunk, since I'm a Crunk fan. I see Rich earning a hard fought decision.


----------



## ManOfSteel808 (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeepers Mister!
Pulver vs. Faber???
are u kidding me!?!
I'm sorry guys, I respect Pulver's hands, but I'm gonna have to go with Faber on this one. He's got the better wrestling, Jiu Jitsu, and conditioning...overall Pulver's just not in the same class as Faber. 
If u look at Faber, he looks like he could fight 155 and own , but like all smart fighters, he cuts down a weight class to bring down his striking power and his strength.

Now if Jens was a little bit younger, he should cut down to 135, he looks like he can, and i think at 135, he'd dominate.

My result:
Faber by submission. period.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You're forgetting that Jens Pulver performs greatly at 145. At 155, he had to face bigger guys. At 145, he's facing guys his size, and has shown that he can still perform at that weight. Pulver's wrestling is good enough to avoid the takedown and his stand-up is loads better.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Pulver has brilliant wrestling, better bjj and better striking. The only thing Faber has is slightly better wrestling and good gnp. I see it being close, but with Jens winning.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

ManOfSteel808 said:


> Jeepers Mister!
> Pulver vs. Faber???
> are u kidding me!?!
> I'm sorry guys, I respect Pulver's hands, but I'm gonna have to go with Faber on this one. He's got the better wrestling, Jiu Jitsu, and conditioning...overall Pulver's just not in the same class as Faber.
> ...


I disagree.

Faber is at 145 because he knows he would get smoked at 155.
The 155 talent pool is deep.
By staying at 145 he secures himself a belt and some recognition. 
(At 155 Sherk would completely out work him, BJ would sub him, Gomi would KO him, Aoki would 'plat him, JZ would basically own him... not to mention Nate, Clay, Huerta, Melendez...)

I think you underestimate Jens... the guy has fought alot of tough guys in the lw division... and dropping down to fw will make him seriously dangerous. Pulvers past bouts are a list of serious lw contenders, if not champions... that cant be said for Faber.

I give Faber credit for staying in shallow waters, but Jens is about to give him a lesson in the deep end.


----------



## ManOfSteel808 (Apr 7, 2008)

attention said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Faber is at 145 because he knows he would get smoked at 155.
> The 155 talent pool is deep.
> ...


We'll see...you have to also factor in the difference in age, Jens is somewhere near 13 years older than Faber. Faber is more explosive, pound for pound, Faber is the better fighter, in 2 out of 3 categories:

1. Striking, I'm gonna give it to Jens, I agree, yes, Jens is the better striker...BUT, who's to say that FAber's standup won't improve? 

2. Wrestling, I'm gonna give this one to Faber, hands down. Faber is a well decorated NCAA class wrestler, who coached the UC Davis wrestling team. He's got powerful, and explosive takedowns, and a superior sprawl/takedown defense(not that Pulver is gonna attempt a takedown anyway).

3. Jiu Jitsu, gotta go with Faber on this one too...he's got great submission skills and he's got another factor that gives him an advantage in the ground game: Brains. He's constantly learning everyday in training and every second in a fight. He has the arsenal to submit anyone at anytime...he's an adaptive fighter, and that's what any champion needs to be...adaptive; constantly looking for the finish, whether by armbar, triangle, rearnaked, anaconda, d'arce, anklelock, etc, he's consistantly looking for the finish.

Faber, sorry Jens, but he's the champ for a reason.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He's the champ because he beat a bunch of turds to get the title. He finally did something worthwhile by beating Jeff Curran in impressive fashion, but Jens Pulver ain't Jeff Curran.


----------



## ManOfSteel808 (Apr 7, 2008)

pauly_j said:


> Pulver has brilliant wrestling, better bjj and better striking. The only thing Faber has is slightly better wrestling and good gnp. I see it being close, but with Jens winning.


WHAT!!!:confused02:
Better jits!!?!!?!!!
I disagree sir!
Faber has both better wrestling and better BJJ. Granted Jens is the better striker, but look at what happened to him against J-Lau, KO is right! Not submission...but KO! which means by J-Lau punching Jens in the face. The reason for that: Lauzon's strategy...and i'm guessing Faber's gonna do the same thing.

But back to the point! Faber has better jits and wrestling than Pulver hands down! Majority of Faber's wins: submission. Faber came into MMA as primarily a wrestler, and evolved into the fighter he is today. Wait a couple of years, Faber's gonna be the next mini BJ. Wo knows...



Damone said:


> He's the champ because he beat a bunch of turds to get the title. He finally did something worthwhile by beating Jeff Curran in impressive fashion, but Jens Pulver ain't Jeff Curran.


True. He did beat a bunch of turds, no doubt.
But look at the MMA rankings according to Sherdog:
http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/columns/story?id=3303808

Faber is ranked #6...where's Pulver? probably down at #35???maybe if he's lucky?


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

It should be a great fight, I hope Pulver wins but I can most certainly see Faber winning the fight, here's hoping to a viscous left hook KO from Pulver.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

ManOfSteel808 said:


> WHAT!!!:confused02:
> Better jits!!?!!?!!!
> I disagree sir!
> Faber has both better wrestling and better BJJ. Granted Jens is the better striker, but look at what happened to him against J-Lau, KO is right! Not submission...but KO! which means by J-Lau punching Jens in the face. The reason for that: Lauzon's strategy...and i'm guessing Faber's gonna do the same thing.
> ...


Just too much speculation about just how 'good' Faber really is.
IMHO, Jens underestimated JLau... who knew about this guy?
The guy took everyone by surprise, Jens included. Im not taking anything away from J-Lau, but Jens was working from zero info about the guy and prolly thought it was a gimme bout.

Just how do you arrive at that conclusion about having better jits? I simply dont think there is enough data to jump to that... 
its not that I think the sheer numbers are meaningless... but it would carry more weight had there been a couple more known/reputable fighters in there.

If Jens fought a 100 crappy dudes and won by KO for all of them I would say the same thing... 

'Faber is a well decorated NCAA class wrestler'... thats exactly what everyone was saying about Kos VS GSP... and we all know that turned out...
suffice it to say, I give more props to fighting tough guys and losing versus fighting so-so fighters and winning... especially if its won pretty same way every time.

Lemme put it this way, there wont be any surprises from Faber for this bout, it will be more of the same.
I think the tag for the bout should be:
'lil Sherk VS lil Evil'


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

ManOfSteel808 said:


> True. He did beat a bunch of turds, no doubt.
> But look at the MMA rankings according to Sherdog:
> http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/columns/story?id=3303808
> 
> Faber is ranked #6...where's Pulver? probably down at #35???maybe if he's lucky?


Wait, you're using freakin' Sherdog rankings to prove your point? Seriously? 

Rankings have nothing to do with it, it's about styles.


----------



## ManOfSteel808 (Apr 7, 2008)

good stuff man, good stuff.
We'll see, can't wait to watch the fight.



Damone said:


> Wait, you're using freakin' Sherdog rankings to prove your point? Seriously?
> 
> Rankings have nothing to do with it, it's about styles.


Hey, i was using the rankings to show how the world rates fighters, I don't truly agree with the rankings, but, u gotta respect ranked fighters, i mean they wouldn't be up there if they weren't good.
Yeah, i know rankings have nothing to do with the outcome of a fight, but, like i said earlier, style-wise, this fight is giving the edge to Faber...same as the fight against BJ, Jens' style just doesn't match up well against Faber's. Faber's not a moron, he's not gonna keep it on the feet to prove his standup(like Andy Wang), Faber's gonna go for the quick takedown, and the finish...fight ends in 2 min. get in finish, thank sponsors, go home.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The Penn comparison doesn't work, since Penn's much bigger than Pulver and that was at 155. 

Pulver's always performed better at 145, and he'll be about Faber's size.


----------



## ManOfSteel808 (Apr 7, 2008)

Damone said:


> Wait, you're using freakin' Sherdog rankings to prove your point? Seriously?
> 
> Rankings have nothing to do with it, it's about styles.


Pulver: standup fighter
Faber: ground fighter

Its proven that a majority of Jens' losses have come from ground fighters.



Damone said:


> The Penn comparison doesn't work, since Penn's much bigger than Pulver and that was at 155.
> 
> Pulver's always performed better at 145, and he'll be about Faber's size.


SIZE!!! are u kidding me! size had nothing to do with it!
BJ Penn is a better fighter. period! Jens is a small person to begin with! That's why he's called "lil evil"! His size didn't stop him from fighting! He didn't use his size as an excuse...u shouldn't use it either!

True Jens performed better at 145, but this ain't back in the day! This is now! Everyone knows BJJ, everyone trains fulltime, And the new breed of fighters at 145 are amazing.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Actually, size plays a huge part, just like Jens' fights against Sakurai & Gomi. Both guys were much bigger than Jens.

It's also proven that the majority of Jens Pulver's losses have come from bigger guys.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

ManOfSteel808 said:


> SIZE!!! are u kidding me! size had nothing to do with it!
> BJ Penn is a better fighter. period! Jens is a small person to begin with! That's why he's called "lil evil"! His size didn't stop him from fighting! He didn't use his size as an excuse...u shouldn't use it either!
> 
> True Jens performed better at 145, but this ain't back in the day! This is now! Everyone knows BJJ, everyone trains fulltime, And the new breed of fighters at 145 are amazing.


I simply dont think it will be a cake walk for Faber... I think that 145 is good weight for Jens. 

I dont think Faber has fought anyone like Jens, with the kind of experience he has. 

Should Faber win, I will give him more props... but at this time, I just dont see it as being a landslide for either guy.


----------



## ManOfSteel808 (Apr 7, 2008)

I said nothing about a landslide victory. All I said was Faber was my choice to win. He's got more tools for the job.



Damone said:


> Actually, size plays a huge part, just like Jens' fights against Sakurai & Gomi. Both guys were much bigger than Jens.
> 
> It's also proven that the majority of Jens Pulver's losses have come from bigger guys.


...again i say to you:
size doesn't matter...it's all skill.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

ManOfSteel808 said:


> I said nothing about a landslide victory. All I said was Faber was my choice to win. He's got more tools for the job.


fair enuf

I'll give Faber the edge for being younger and as a result he prolly will have better cardio and simply out work Jens.

I dont think that Jens will want to push a fast pace ... and fighting off the takedown might take its toll.

I give Faber the edge, but Ive got my fingers crossed hoping to see lil evil put Faber toes up. Dunno why... maybe hes just a little too cocky seeing that his competition has not been quite up to snuff ... but I cant deny the fact that Faber does indeed finishes fights.

He should really goto K1 and see how he fares vs Kid there... instead of calling him out to come here.


----------



## ManOfSteel808 (Apr 7, 2008)

attention said:


> fair enuf
> 
> I'll give Faber the edge for being younger and as a result he prolly will have better cardio and simply out work Jens.
> 
> ...


true, Kid is awesome, my pick as the top 145er. He's got some sick stand up. But hey that's wat u gotta do, get out and compete in another organization, get the experience. But, that would be an awesome fight to see.:thumb02:


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I feel kinda bad for jens, I think Faber is in a league of his own right now.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

ManOfSteel808 said:


> Hey, i was using the rankings to show how the world rates fighters, I don't truly agree with the rankings, but, u gotta respect ranked fighters, i mean they wouldn't be up there if they weren't good.
> Yeah, i know rankings have nothing to do with the outcome of a fight, but, like i said earlier, style-wise, this fight is giving the edge to Faber...same as the fight against BJ, Jens' style just doesn't match up well against Faber's. Faber's not a moron, he's not gonna keep it on the feet to prove his standup(like Andy Wang), Faber's gonna go for the quick takedown, and the finish...*fight ends in 2 min. get in finish, thank sponsors, go home*.





ManOfSteel808 said:


> *I said nothing about a landslide victory. *All I said was Faber was my choice to win. He's got more tools for the job.


Right not a landslide? What do you call a 2 minute fight? Also, if rankings don't matter then why use them? 



ManOfSteel808 said:


> Pulver: standup fighter
> Faber: ground fighter
> 
> Its proven that a majority of Jens' losses have come from ground fighters.


That is why Jens has started to work more and more on his ground game, did you see his fight with Cub? How fast was it, I blinked and missed it.



ManOfSteel808 said:


> ...again i say to you:
> size doesn't matter...it's all skill.


Exactly and at 145 Jens is the more skilled fighter.



ManOfSteel808 said:


> true, Kid is awesome, my pick as the top 145er. He's got some sick stand up. But hey that's wat u gotta do, get out and compete in another organization, get the experience. But, that would be an awesome fight to see.:thumb02:


Just in case you didn't know WEC and K-1 have a deal worked out to trade fighters so maybe Mr. Faber will get his dream match and smoked all in the same night.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Faber will win a hard fought decision or get a SUB.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

IcemanCometh said:


> That is why Jens has started to work more and more on his ground game, did you see his fight with Cub? How fast was it, I blinked and missed it.


That was indeed a crazy arse fast fight... didnt see that sub coming from Jens that for sure.
Im hoping to be delightfully surprised that like again.

I dunno how Jens will fare versus Faber... I can see how Faber might frustrate the heck out of Jens with cardio and control until Jens makes a mistake...
OR
I can see Faber trying to stand and trade with Jens and end up flat on his back.



IcemanCometh said:


> Just in case you didn't know WEC and K-1 have a deal worked out to trade fighters so maybe Mr. Faber will get his dream match and smoked all in the same night.


SWEET! did not know that... LOL, love it man.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think a lot of you are missing a simple point. Faber while a talented guy fights like a retard. I mean he rushes at his opponents and doesn't really cover up very well.

Pulver hits very hard especially at 145.

I'm calling a 1st minute KO in this fight not because Faber's not a top 10 LW because he is but he's going to rush in and get sent to a hospital.

Also the Sherdog rankings suck. They don't have Wagnney Fabiano who is better than both of these guys IMHO. I mean right now the top two 145'ers in the world talent wise to me are Fabiano and Kid. Faber gets a lot of hype but he would get wrecked by both of them.


----------



## ManOfSteel808 (Apr 7, 2008)

IcemanCometh said:


> Right not a landslide? What do you call a 2 minute fight? Also, if rankings don't matter then why use them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Rankings don't matter do they? and for all I care BJ Penn is the best fighter in the world!

2. Yes, I saw the Cub v. Pulver fight...not impressed...I honestly think that a trained chimp could tap out Cub. Besides, Cub!?! are u kidding me!?! Where's Cub in the 145 ladder!?! he's like the pile of dirt the ladder was placed on. That's like comparing the fight between Gabe Ruediger and Melvin Guillard!!!

3. At 145 Faber is the more skilled fighter. Hands down. You have an argument? prove me wrong...

4. That's a fight I want to see, Kid is my top pick at 145.

Mahalo.:thumb02:



bbjd7 said:


> I think a lot of you are missing a simple point. Faber while a talented guy fights like a retard. I mean he rushes at his opponents and doesn't really cover up very well.
> 
> Pulver hits very hard especially at 145.
> 
> ...


Hell yes! Kid would knock those fools, like i said before Kid is my top pick at 145.


----------



## Pop'n'Shroomz (Feb 2, 2008)

*Wow Wow Wow!!* 

Can't wait for this one! Obviously gonna be rooting for Faber all the way. He's incredibly skilled and his conditioning is top notch. I'd definately like to see him really going places after this one. 

Don't get me wrong, I love Pulver too, the guy has a dangerous pair of hands especially his left, but I don't think he'll have what it takes to take the Kid anymore.

Yes, Urijah fights recklessly, rushing in with low guard and so on. But, he gives his all in every fight. I believe he mentioned in an interview that he treats his bouts like a life or death situation, which scares me and impresses me at the same time.

Go Faber!


----------



## ManOfSteel808 (Apr 7, 2008)

Gutbuster said:


> *Wow Wow Wow!!*
> 
> Can't wait for this one! Obviously gonna be rooting for Faber all the way. He's incredibly skilled and his conditioning is top notch. I'd definately like to see him really going places after this one.
> 
> ...


Cheepono!Thats what i'm talking about!:thumb02:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

ManOfSteel808 said:


> 1. Rankings don't matter do they? and for all I care BJ Penn is the best fighter in the world!
> 
> 2. Yes, I saw the Cub v. Pulver fight...not impressed...I honestly think that a trained chimp could tap out Cub. Besides, Cub!?! are u kidding me!?! Where's Cub in the 145 ladder!?! he's like the pile of dirt the ladder was placed on. That's like comparing the fight between Gabe Ruediger and Melvin Guillard!!!
> 
> ...



:bye02:

If you come back I will continue this discussion with you but from what I saw I doubt you will be returning, sorry, cuz you looked like a fun guy to "debate" with.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Finally we're gonna see what Faber's really made of. I predict Pulver to win sometime in the 3rd round.


----------



## MMAaddicted01 (Jan 1, 2008)

Faber baby! lets do this! anyone know about the miguel torres i was lookin forward to him fighting tapia


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Torres is facing Yoshiro Maeda now.

So, we'll still see some mulletty goodness.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

ManOfSteel808 said:


> True. He did beat a bunch of turds, no doubt.
> But look at the MMA rankings according to Sherdog:
> http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/columns/story?id=3303808
> 
> Faber is ranked #6...where's Pulver? probably down at #35???maybe if he's lucky?


You were doing OK until you used the Sherdog Rankings as an argument. Serious credibility loss there. Also stop double posting. There is an "Edit" button.

I kind of have this fight as a toss up in my mind. I want Pulver to win that's why I picked him but it could go so many different ways.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

I've got Faber in this one. Sig bet?


----------



## RAMPAGEFAN44 (May 13, 2008)

I Would Have To Give The Edge To Puver In This One Due To The High Level Of Comp He Has Encountered Over The Years


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

WAR Pulver! Knock his tan off!


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

geez, when is this fight gonna happen!!! i know its june 1st, but its taking so long!


----------



## jaREDT24 (May 11, 2008)

Faber working with Penn? HAHA!

Cali Kid via domination.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I havn't seen much of Torres or Maeda, but enough to lean towards Miguel. This guy is a friggin blue chipper, he should be able to handle Maeda's striking. 

Something tells me Pulver will land that big left on Faber.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Miguel's pretty much better in all aspects. I'd say his striking is better than Maeda's. Yoshiro's a really good striker, but Miguel, man, that guy is on another level. Ground wise, not even close.

Bad night for Maeda.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

"Faber's good, but he ain't Evil."


----------



## hattori hanso (Feb 21, 2008)

MetalMunkey said:


> "Faber's good, but he ain't Evil."


FREAKIN' QUOTE OF THE DAY!!!:thumb04:


----------



## BadHabitBabe (Oct 15, 2006)

*Where/how to watch???*

Can anyone tell me where in Vancouver, BC I might be able to watch these fights? Unfortunately I can't find a listing on any of the stations or providers and I want to see these fights SO BAD!!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I think a lot of you are missing a simple point. Faber while a talented guy fights like a retard. I mean he rushes at his opponents and doesn't really cover up very well.


Ha ha, yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Whenever I watch his fights I am thinking to myself that he really has no regard for covering up, seems to think the best defense is wildly attacking. While it makes for interesting fights, I am waiting for someone with good hand speed and accuracy to put him in his place.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

When Faber wins sunday night is he going to get respect from you guys? He may already have it but it seems like some of you think he is a overrated can beater.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks having an event on Sunday is ******* retarded?


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

BadHabitBabe said:


> Can anyone tell me where in Vancouver, BC I might be able to watch these fights? Unfortunately I can't find a listing on any of the stations or providers and I want to see these fights SO BAD!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


bell express vu has HDNet and the FightNetwork


----------



## hattori hanso (Feb 21, 2008)

cplmac said:


> Am I the only one who thinks having an event on Sunday is ******* retarded?



Tell that to the Super Bowl, or Daytona 500, or The Masters, or just about EVERY game 7 in EVERY sport! I love the entire marketing scheme of this fight from the announcement by UF after beating Curran to when they ring the bell tommorrow night. This is easily the most hyped fight in the history of MMA. Not even Tito vs Chuck I, Chuck v Couture I, or Hendo v Silva, has received this much pub. I think the WEC put all their chips in at the right time. Let's just hope it can live up to it...


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

*Wec 34*

Man!!!! That's Going To Be On Of The Sickest Fights Ever!!!! Of Course I'm A Ufc Loyal, Faber Had A Great Run As Wec Fw Champ, Lil Evil Is Back!!!!!!!!


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

You Are Retarded!!!!


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

hattori hanso said:


> FREAKIN' QUOTE OF THE DAY!!!:thumb04:


That's actually a spin on a quote from Jens when he was comentating on the first BJ-Uno fight. After the knock out the other commentator said, "I do not envy you, Jens!" To which Jens remarked, "BJ's good but he ain't Evil." One of the most awesome quotes in MMA that never gets any love.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

S_515_S said:


> You Are Retarded!!!!


That's brilliant...


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

WAR PULVER. I have real money on this fight, some guy at the gym gave me 2 to 1 on Pulver so I took him up on it. I will be 100 dollars richer tomorrow night. I am very very excited for this fight as for having it on a Sunday? THis is a great idea, what else do you do on a sunday night?


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Is there a favorite in this fight?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Some good fights here and only 1 made it to vbookie:thumbsdown:


----------



## Pop'n'Shroomz (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh gooood, just a coupla hours to go. I can't wait! Go Faber!!


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I'd just like to throw out there that I am taking Pulver.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I am a fan of Pulver, and appreciate all of his accomplishments....but Urijah Faber's gonna f**k shit up tonight.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm taking Pulver but honestly who really knows this fight is really close.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I like Pulver and all but I am surprised a lot of people are taking him, maybe I am just bias for Urijah.


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

Amen To That Brother!!!! New Wec Fw Champ Tonight!!!!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm *PISSED*.

I have a baseball game tonight at 8:30 pm, so I have to DVR this sick ass event. Won't even get to watch it live. *BOOOOOOOOOO. * 

:thumbsdown: 

Probably won't be home until around 11:00 pm, so that kinda sucks to miss this bad boy live, but......oh well. I'll comment on it once I get to see it.


----------



## flyinhawyn (Feb 5, 2007)

T.B. said:


> I'm *PISSED*.
> 
> I have a baseball game tonight at 8:30 pm, so I have to DVR this sick ass event. Won't even get to watch it live. *BOOOOOOOOOO. *
> 
> ...


you aint the only one, i'll prolly be peeling potatoes at work while its live. I havent been this excited for a fight in a long time, I have a $20 doller bet with a friend, Im goin for Lil Evil.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Yay. I'll get to watch Faber kick Lil evils ass live! Time to crank it up...


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm giddy with anticipation. I can't wait to see Miguel Angel Torres in action and California Kid vs. Lil' Evil.
*
War Evil!*


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Oh god did I really go all in on faber LOL


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

I think the WEC should change their cage/mat color to something other than all blue, maybe the post cushions to black and mat to white or gray like the UFC. Having it all blue (and the fact that their cage its smaller than the UFC octagon) makes the fights look too gladiatorial and a little amateur.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Horrible crowd.


----------



## Trips1978 (Jul 9, 2006)

Man i don't understand the fans in attendance with all that booing it is the first round these guys are getting comfortable, figuring distance and testing each other. I could see if it was the 3rd round and really no action but it the first round of the first fight of the night i cant stand that crap...


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow this fight has been disappointing. I mean T.B. right now won't be happy with Razor Rob's performance.

I got it 1 round a piece so for but it could go either way.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Razor Rob looks tentative.

Edit: That fight was quite mediocre. It's pretty much a toss up. Neither guy did a whole lot of damage to the other. Alexander had some takedowns but did absolutely nothing with them.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Terrible fight


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Javelin said:


> I think the WEC should change their cage/mat color to something other than all blue, maybe the post cushions to black and mat to white or gray like the UFC. Having it all blue (and the fact that their cage its smaller than the UFC octagon) makes the fights look too gladiatorial and a little amateur.


Exactly what I was thinking. Also way to many adds on the matt



sirdilznik said:


> Razor Rob looks tentative.
> 
> Edit: That fight was quite mediocre. It's pretty much a toss up. Neither guy did a whole lot of damage to the other. Alexander had some takedowns but did absolutely nothing with them.


Exactly, Rob looked very tentative. Like Frank Mir was saying, why wasn't he cutting him off?


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't disagree with the decision. Every round was basically a toss up. :dunno:


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

I don't know if he deserved that win...However I am not going to complain, it was a poor performance by both imo


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Damn, Chuck's at every Zuffa event...surprised to see Anderson Silva tho


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

It was very lackluster. Understandable though, if Razor lost that fight he wouldn't even have to worry about climbing a ladder. The ladder wouldn't even exist anymore losing to a 5-2 fighter again.

They were both very causious and respectfull of each other.


----------



## Prone_to_rage (Jan 2, 2007)

this chuck guy is talllll for a light heavy does anyone know anythin about him? he seems like a big dude with huge reachh


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Munoz is supposed to be a young Tito so I see him winning this easy. Take down win by GnP.

He was a national champion wrestler at OSU.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Clay Guida sighting!!!
*
Carpenter in da house!*


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Prone_to_rage said:


> this chuck guy is talllll for a light heavy does anyone know anythin about him? he seems like a big dude with huge reachh


L-O-L


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Mark Munoz going Fedor-style baby!!! Now that's what I'm talking about! :thumb02:


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> Mark Munoz going Fedor-style baby!!! Now that's what I'm talking about! :thumb02:


Yea glimpse of Fedor there, awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Great KO by Munoz. He wasn't about to end up in that leg lock. Nicely done.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> That Chuck Grigsby guy reminded me of Dhalsim from Street Fighter. I was waiting for him to float up in the air, then spin and torpedo into Mark Munoz.:happy03:


LMAO, nah Dhalsim was like 100x skinnier

and lool at

"I LUUUUVVVVVVVVVV YOU GUYSSSSSSSS YAHHHHHHHH"


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

That Chuck Grigsby guy reminded me of Dhalsim from Street Fighter. I was waiting for him to float up in the air, then spin and torpedo into Mark Munoz.:happy03:


----------



## spanishelite (Jun 2, 2008)

sirdilznik said:


> That Chuck Grigsby guy reminded me of Dhalsim from Street Fighter. I was waiting for him to float up in the air, then spin and torpedo into Mark Munoz.:happy03:


hahaha. I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Im waiting for the day when I see someone that reminds me of sagat 

Vera comes pretty close I guess, but not big enough and not evil enough


----------



## Savant (Jun 2, 2008)

I will be rooting for the underdog!
Pulver is much hungrier and I would really like to see him KO Faber.
I’m going with Pulver!


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Some sweet transitions on the ground from Donald Cerrone :thumbsup:



Ramzee said:


> Im waiting for the day when I see someone that reminds me of sagat
> 
> Vera comes pretty close I guess, but not big enough and not evil enough


That would be awesome. Gotta have the eye-patch though.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> Some sweet transitions on the ground from Donald Cerrone :thumbsup:


Indeed, impressive BJJ for a muay thai guy

NOTE: Man I hate fabers hair


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Great job by Cowboy I mean the guy is 8-0 and he would be 9-0 if he didn't use a supplement to cut weight.

Cowboy should be looking at a bigger fight soon he was supposed to fight Crunkilton and that got canceled so I think they shoud either make that fight or maybe do Razor Rob vs Cowboy.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Good armbar by Cowboy. I say Torres has this next fight. Thank god WEC has its shit together unlike EliteXC.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Faber's hair looks terrible it's not even like Tanner's cornrolls those were kinda cool these are terrible.

Torres is the number 1 135'er imo


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Faber's hair looks terrible it's not even like Tanner's cornrolls those were kinda cool these are terrible.


they are horrible I agree, but Tanner looked 10X worse probably due to his actual face


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah I agree about Faber's hair. I was already rooting for Lil Evil, but had nothing against Faber. Now I want Jens to knock that goofy hair off his head. :fight02:

Edit: Another Clay Guida sighting! 

Edit 2: Miguel Angel Torres rockin' the mariachi band music! 

Edit 3: Holy smokes what an upkick by Torres!


----------



## Trips1978 (Jul 9, 2006)

What a F***ing fight best i have seen in a while. Hats off to both these guys.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Trips1978 said:


> What a F***ing fight best i have seen in a while. Hats off to both these guys.


I couldn't agree more. This fight f'n rules! 

raise01:


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

This fight is impressing the hell out of me


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I've got such a mancrush on Miguel Torres.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Bleh he is nothing special...He is no Shogun :thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow whats wit FOTY getting ended early by eye injuries this weekend.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't argue the stoppage. His eye was completely swelled shut. That fight was amazing. raise01:


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

That other fight with Lawler and Smith was way harder for me to accept though. This fight was a frekin war though and I did want to see it go the distance

Again great sportsmanship though :thumbsup:


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh man, and we still have Faber vs. Pulver to come. WEC delivers again and again and again... 

:happy04: :cool04: :thumb04:


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Man I need Faber to win this one


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

The fight definatly needed to be stopped he couldn't open is eye but the MMA gods won't let great fights end properly this weekend.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Great night of fights. Made my Sunday for sure. 

On a different note, how do you not love Pulver?

I have Faber to win it, but gotta love everything about Pulver:

"I don't get 162 games...I don't get 82 games....I get 4 months....to be on for ONE NIGHT!"

Awesome...


----------



## rawls14257 (Nov 19, 2006)

so who won the Miguel Torres vs. Yoshiro Maeda


----------



## rawls14257 (Nov 19, 2006)

I only have 10 channels in this hotel room!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Im liking fabers stand up, but I dunno...He seems a little too reckless at times


----------



## rawls14257 (Nov 19, 2006)

I thought there was someone calling play-by-play. No?


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

rawls14257 said:


> I only have 10 channels in this hotel room!!!!!!!!!!!


Torres won, back to the fight for me!


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

How on earth did Pulver survive that!


----------



## IronMonk (Apr 13, 2008)

damn good fight! but i was pulling for lil evil..
hope for a rematch


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Another awesome WEC event. I've pretty much come to expect that from this organization though and they deliver again and again. What an awesome night. I think Torres vs. Maeda was FOTN but Faber vs. Pulver was really good too. Plus we got to see Munoz go Fedor-style as icing on the cake. Time to catch some ZZZZZzzzzzzzzs. Night all! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Yea the Faber and Toures fight were both really good. I'm hitting the sack myself and sleeping easy that the all in on Faber payed off


----------



## MMAaddicted01 (Jan 1, 2008)

Urijah Faber Baby!


----------



## mps1228 (Jun 2, 2008)

ManOfSteel808 said:


> We'll see...you have to also factor in the difference in age, Jens is somewhere near 13 years older than Faber. Faber is more explosive, pound for pound, Faber is the better fighter, in 2 out of 3 categories:
> 
> 1. Striking, I'm gonna give it to Jens, I agree, yes, Jens is the better striker...BUT, who's to say that FAber's standup won't improve?
> 
> ...


he's only 4 years older. Pulver is 33 and Faber is 29


----------



## mps1228 (Jun 2, 2008)

damn i wanted pulver to win so bad. i was just waiting for him to knock faber out with the left, but it never came


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

Man!!!! They Repeated It At 12 Am... Saw It Twice... Sick ******* Fight!!!


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

*Wec 34 Faber Vs. Pulver*

Really Sick Fight!!!!!! I Saw Pulver Winning The First Round Then Faber Started Picking Him Apart Until Jens's Face Was A Brutal Mess (huge Mouse On His Left Side Of The Face), But Overall It Was Way More That What I Expected.


----------



## Mercedes_MDDM (Sep 28, 2007)

The Torres fight was amazing I just had to say that. Pulver and Faber fight was great too, I'm suprise it went 5 rounds. I definitely would love to see Pulver vs Faber 2


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

S_515_S said:


> Really Sick Fight!!!!!! I Saw Pulver Winning The First Round Then Faber Started Picking Him Apart Until Jens's Face Was A Brutal Mess (huge Mouse On His Left Side Of The Face), But Overall It Was Way More That What I Expected.


Pulver winning the first round? How do you figure?


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Great Fight - Interesting Thread Here*

Ok, after reading this thread I was able to find the fight and watch it all. Bottom line here is Jens got his [email protected]@ handed to him for 5 rounds. Faber was damn fast and I think his standup in the first 90 seconds threw Pulver for a loop. 

Pulver did not think Faber would be that fast on his feet. This was a 25 minute beat down with a few sprinkles of uppercut by Jens. Again, 50 - 45 was the right score. 

As for this thread, it sounded like Jens was doing ok and it's funny how fans of one fighter actually see a fight. As for the shots to the back of the head in the second round, Faber was warned by the ref as he was walking back to his corner. 

As for the stupid Mir comments on this thread - I actually agreed with his commentating. Faber has never looked this good and never showed standup like this. He actually had better standup than Jens - who knew. I think at one point at the end of the 3rd round Mir stated how each round was great and somewhat close, however you score each round on it's own and that Faber won each. So it can be a competitive and close fight in watching it, but scoring it was simple: 50 - 45 and no way around that.

The fact that Faber didn't coast in round 5 says something about that kid. Damn, he is in shape and will throw all day long.

In the end, this was a great fight and both fighters are what this sport needs. I think both of them earned a ton of respect tonight regardless of who you are a fan of. However, fanboys for anything will always see things there own way and at times refuse to see or hear the truth.


----------



## tdnkw (Jun 2, 2008)

*faber is so bad ass*

pulver is one tough mutha


----------



## tdnkw (Jun 2, 2008)

ey, can somebody explain to me about the credits that we have on here.....what do i do with them..?


----------



## twally (Jun 3, 2008)

Jens has one hell of a chin. Faber looked good, I would have liked to see one fighter finish it though. I'm not saying who but Faber should have. All credit to Pulver for with standing the beating and to both for gritting it out. I think there could have been a little more action, but over all good fight for both. There needs to be some more 145's that can challenge Faber.


----------

